# My New Portfolio Website



## eravedesigns (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey gang!

This is my new portfolio. I wanted to keep it very simple and basically make the focus on the images. Let me know what you think.

phillipskulte.com photography


----------



## bjlrphotography (Apr 18, 2009)

Very cool, I'd like it better if I could scroll through the pictures and not have to wait for each one to load, but I love your photos. Good eye my friend


----------

